Ask HN: Best free mind map software online? Limited use is ok - ionwake
======
egberts1
XMind is pretty good personal cross-platform tool for mind-mapping for Linux,
Windows, macOS, Android, and iOS.

One tiny shortcoming: Cyclic graph cannot be create (view is ok) on iOS
platform but can be done on other platforms. Acyclic is a given.

One great feature is when it gets too big, graft-and-paste to a separate
document is available.

Collaboration between devices of same account is excellent.

Disclaimer: not affiliated with XMind.

[https://XMind.net](https://XMind.net)

Some graph example on malware, anti-virus, and Trojans not created by me:
[https://www.xmind.net/m/VipY/](https://www.xmind.net/m/VipY/)

------
throwaway888abc
[https://whimsical.com/](https://whimsical.com/)

[https://www.mindmeister.com/](https://www.mindmeister.com/)

~~~
miguendes
Wow, whiscal is really nice!

I did a research recently and settled with xmind but I don't really like it.

I'm definitely gonna try whiscal.

------
Crou
I like [https://www.mapsofmind.com/](https://www.mapsofmind.com/) Free and
very well made!

------
philipswood
Freeplane or Freemind

------
ta17711771
bubbl.us

